# My Instrumental band Rok-It Sauce !



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

[video=youtube;P4XuRkPu0AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4XuRkPu0AE[/video]

If you like the song please take a minute and give us a like ! thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/RokItSauce


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Cool stuff! I dig it! And I gave it a like!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks! :smile-new:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

OH! I really dig it! I like the chord progression , the subtility of each instrument and the overall feel of that song!!!!

That's totally killer!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Tks! for the comment's


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

killer snare sound


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> killer snare sound


Agreed. I liked the tune.


----------

